# My 100 Day Action Plan



## DelightSociety (May 24, 2009)

In case you might be interested (or want to offer advice...I could do with some) I’ve started blogging everyday detailing my plan to get my soaps into shops.

http://jacquieramsden.typepad.com/ramsd ... -post.html

If you’ve done or are doing something similar post it here too.


----------



## ChrissyB (May 24, 2009)

Good for you Delight, I am looking forward to watching your progress!!


----------



## Dixie (May 24, 2009)

Sounds like you have a good plan.


----------



## Lindy (May 24, 2009)

Great plan!


----------



## heyjude (May 24, 2009)

Great idea!!
 I'll be interested in following your progress.

 

Jude


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

Cool idea. I'm soo stalking your blog


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

You have a fantastic idea there , I too will watch your progress , it is so exciting.

Kitn


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

Hi Delight,

I'm reading your progress with much interest and appreciate your stick-2-itness.  By day 5, all organization ceases with me.  That is where I am.  I am a newbie to soaping but economics and my morality have lead me on a route to sales.  I like my soap recipes and don't put anything out to people I haven't used and have given to others to use for feedback.

on a good weekend I can easily sell 15 bars a day, times $5-$4 a bar.  Right now I'm selling about 50% of my bars at cost $1.68 in materials and about .50 cent for my labor.  Now this may sound whacky but for now it is fun.  I want to begin to tie up the economic loose ends as i progress.

So upon the inspiration of your thread, I need to truely ask myself what does it cost me to make a bar of soap.  If you don't mind I'd like to commiserate in this thread about true cost.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

Cost of Lye 

(I hope you don't interpet this as a hijack of your thread because that is not the intent)

Right now I am so small time I still order my lye from aaa-chemicals, on average I use 8-9 oz per 12-16 bars I make.  With shipping, and because I order in small amounts my lye cost per bar is .18 cents.

Does anyone else have a different cost or does my cost sound unusual?


----------



## ibariaSoap (Jun 1, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing you meet your goals!


----------



## studioalamode (Jun 3, 2009)

I checked out your blog to kind of "skim" what you are doing... and found myself enthralled, reading every word.  Great way to motivate yourself and to move your business to the big league.  And may I say the blog is not only informative, but artful!  (And I LOVE the way you look in your avatar! he-he!)


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

I looked at my some of my basic costs

water, castor oil, lard, which cost me approximately .36 cents per bar, so far each bar I currently makes cost me .56 cents per bar


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

OMG, :shock:  the soaps posted today on your blog are BEAUTIFUL!

Your organization style is extremely inspiring

ME<= totally unorganized


----------

